# Pinky nude nails - Recs for this?



## Nikkilici0us (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys

  I am trying so hard to find this polish color that is commonly on pinterest... to me it looks like a very light nude with some pink in it

  would you be able to help?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 6, 2014)

Sally Hansen " Shell we Dance " or Chanel " Ballerina " ? Maybe


----------



## Nikkilici0us (May 7, 2014)

If anyone who's read this is interested - I also posted this on makeupalley and a lovely MUA-er said she thinks she found the source of the picture...

  Colors are Shellac cake pop and romantique, layered


----------



## Dominique33 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks it is a lovely wedding mani I think !


----------



## linarobert (May 8, 2014)

In most of the fashion shows the nail are colored in a very light manner.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 31, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Sally Hansen " Shell we Dance " or Chanel " Ballerina " ? Maybe


  Yes!! I have Sally Hansen Shell We Dance and its pretty amazing! It looks exactly like this when layered 3-4 coats


----------

